
What Is Nintendo Playing At? - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/07/what-is-nintendo-playing-at.html
======
onion2k
_Nintendo needs to step up to get gamers talking about the Switch again._

They clearly don't. Nintendo makes _huge_ amounts of money, and nothing
Microsoft or Sony do is going to change that. They've sold 50 million Switches
and have an attach rate (number of games sold per console) for first party
games that other manufacturers can only dream of. They grew 9% in 2019/20, and
increased their profit by 33%.

Whatever Nintendo are doing it seems to be working pretty well.

